# Let's see those Classics - pre 1991 J plate to start



## Forsh

Back in the olden days VW Beetles and Morris Minors were classics and mk1 Escorts and mk1 Golfs were the new kids on the block.

And there's nothing I like better than a mint oldie but oldies are getting newer
So applying the old 25 year rolling Classic Car status...

Show us your J plate or older

E30?
Mk2 Golf?
Nova/Astra

Mk5 Escort - yep they all count 

You'll have to wait till next year to post your Rover 220 Turbo Coupé though 

There's been some crackers on here recently



*Happy New 2017! Now lets see those K platers!*


----------



## nick_mcuk

1988 1.9 GTI 205


----------



## mechrepairs

Carl


----------



## okcharlie

My mates 1987 Ford Capri 2.8i......

Untitled by jpappleton, on Flickr

Untitled by jpappleton, on Flickr


----------



## scratcher




----------



## br3n




----------



## chongo

scratcher said:


>


Love it:argie::thumb:


----------



## kartman

Here are my pair. Fully nut and bolt restored '87 Austin Mini, was originally a Mayfair, now 1330cc pushing out 103 bhp. And my '90 MK2 Golf Driver, work in progress, some cosmetic stuff done at the moment but hopefully will eventually receive a ABF 2.0 16v on twin Weber 45s


----------



## ROMEYR32

Here`s mine 25 years old last month )


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

that s2 turbo is awesome :argie:


----------



## Ashley1995

My 1989 325i - Currently being restored in my free time


----------



## sgllan89




----------



## RaceGlazer

My 1990 Porsche 944Turbo


----------



## Slammedorion

Orion Zetec Turbo


----------



## SPARTAN

ROMEYR32 said:


> Here`s mine 25 years old last month )


Wow, that's just stunning. :thumb:


----------



## transtek

mechrepairs said:


> Carl


So is that you, pre-1991?:lol:


----------



## NornIron

My two...


----------



## Rgk Detailing

1982 Fiesta Supersport.


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Turbo Technics Granada.


----------



## TonyH38

Thanks to all the posters for pics of all the cars, great classics.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

that fiesta supersport is lovely remember wanting one of those when i first learned to drive lol - many moons ago.


----------



## Tuddie

Ooft that Granada is lovely.


----------



## Naranto




----------



## littlejack

Tuddie said:


> Ooft that Granada is lovely.


Second that. That Granada is stunning. :thumb:


----------



## chefy

Another one for the Granada :thumb: my dad had a 2.8 Sapphire Ghia - it was a two tone job, sapphire blue over silver, a stunning car, this would've been around 1978 or 79 - PSF400V (I think)


----------



## chefy

Hope this counts ? it is a 91 and its pre J - it was 25 in January there 


This one's also a 91 and pre J, but wont be 25 until May,


----------



## dandam

I'm loving this thread, some stunning cars.

Anyway my mk1...


----------



## rob267

dandam said:


> I'm loving this thread, some stunning cars.
> 
> Anyway my mk1...


Umm i like this.☺☺☺


----------



## dholdi

Tuddie said:


> Ooft that Granada is lovely.


Yes very nice, the under bonnet detailing leaves a little to be desired


----------



## cortinajim

Here's mine 50 years old on the Ist April


----------



## PaulinLincs

Rgk Detailing said:


> Turbo Technics Granada.


Oh wow

I forgot how pretty the Granada was. Turbo tecnics ? Was this a special edition ?


----------



## Cookies

PaulinLincs said:


> Oh wow
> 
> I forgot how pretty the Granada was. Turbo tecnics ? Was this a special edition ?


Now that takes me back. A friend of the family used to have a 2.8i Ghia X. It was fantastic.

Oh and Traffic Branch used to drive them too.

I loved them and that's a beauty.

Cooks


----------



## paulrs2000

my 1955 woody


----------



## Forsh

PaulinLincs said:


> Turbo tecnics ? Was this a special edition ?


Turbo Technics are/were a turbo conversion company and specialised in Fords
I'm not sure if Ford officially endorsed or marketed the conversions but there were close ties

http://www.turbotechnics.com/?page_id=80

As far as I'm aware the only official conversion of that era was the Tickford Turbo Capri (as the Escort RS Turbos were Ford products rather than a conversion)


----------



## dandam

That Granny is lovely, a proper old school Ford - that's another one for the list when I win the lottery !!


----------



## Kiashuma

No photos to hand by i have a 1983 Reliant Rialto saloon.


----------



## okcharlie

Forsh said:


> Turbo Technics are/were a turbo conversion company and specialised in Fords
> I'm not sure if Ford officially endorsed or marketed the conversions but there were close ties
> 
> http://www.turbotechnics.com/?page_id=80
> 
> As far as I'm aware the only official conversion of that era was the Tickford Turbo Capri (as the Escort RS Turbos were Ford products rather than a conversion)


Had a demo in a Turbo Technics Sierra many moons ago at their dealer RE Performance Centre in Bury Lancs. ended up with a Mk2 Fiesta XR2 with a Turbo Technics conversion once. Pretty quick car.


----------



## alphaj12

Rgk Detailing said:


> Turbo Technics Granada.


That is stunning. I don't comment often but that deserves a post. Well done.


----------



## Damo80

1987 Fiesta XR2


----------



## mayhem85

Damo80 said:


> 1987 Fiesta XR2


One of my boyhood favourite cars.

Never had the chance to be able to own one unfortunately.


----------



## turbosnoop

Damo80 said:


> 1987 Fiesta XR2


I'm not into most old fords but I love these. It was the car to have when I was a boy, unless you liked novas!


----------



## dandam

Damo80 said:


> 1987 Fiesta XR2


I had two of these back when I was 18 - 19, the most basic cars but good enough fun. Also on my lottery list, it's just getting longer and longer !!


----------



## Forsh

Happy New Year!

So who's got a 1992 they want to show off?


----------



## Jack R

Damo80 said:


> 1987 Fiesta XR2


I started with a mk2 van then moved on to one of these and then finally an XR2i absolutely loved them all great fun to drive:thumb:


----------



## dve4572

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=49216&stc=1&d=1483395327


----------



## Jack R

dve4572 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=49216&stc=1&d=1483395327


That's just a tease, where the rest of the photos???:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

dve4572 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=49216&stc=1&d=1483395327


Nice car, but you fail the pre 1991 J plate criteria. :lol:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

My S4 Alfa Romeo Giulia Spider.



















Love the Mercury Grey XR2 pictured above. I had a brand new Crystal Blue Metallic one back in 1988 when I was 18


----------



## funkydunk

Wow I love this thread


----------



## chongo

Squadrone Rosso said:


> My S4 Alfa Romeo Giulia Spider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Mercury Grey XR2 pictured above. I had a brand new Crystal Blue Metallic one back in 1988 when I was 18


What a lovely S4 Spider you have:argie: but not so keen on your choice of socks :lol:


----------



## Forsh

dve4572 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=49216&stc=1&d=1483395327





JR1982 said:


> That's just a tease, where the rest of the photos???:thumb:


My thoughts exactly!

More! More!


----------



## mirdif64

Love the Granada.
Here's my contribution.


----------



## Forsh

I've loved the 635CSi ever since Moonlighting!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

chongo said:


> What a lovely S4 Spider you have:argie: but not so keen on your choice of socks :lol:


It was acceptable in the 80s


----------



## grout20

*Not the most exciting.... but a good 'un anyway!*

Hi all,

A year late, but here's "my" H-plate, March 1991, Rover Montego 1.6L.

Actually, I sold it last year, and it has since been sold on again, but I understand is still in good hands. Julian... are you on here? 

An unusually rust free, low mileage Montego .... you don't see many of them!

Happy New Year, all !

John


----------



## macca666

John nice montego heres my classic when i picked it up. Still undergoing its resto.....1989 MG Maestro turbo.


----------



## Bigpikle

mine - 1969 MGB GT 1950cc stage II





currently on loan to a family member 

1960 MGA 1600 MKI


----------



## 66Rob

My 1989 MR2


----------



## Forsh

Went to view a Mk1 MR2 in the mid nineties
Unfortunately my 6'3" frame would not fit


----------



## macca666

66Rob said:


> My 1989 MR2





Forsh said:


> Went to view a Mk1 MR2 in the mid nineties
> Unfortunately my 6'3" frame would not fit


I don't have a picture unfortunately but owned a 1990 mk2 turbo which was imported given it was the turbo.

Always had a soft spot for the mk1 mind nice car rob :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob

Cheers Forsh and Macca

It was a great car, I had it from a demo and did 65k in it over 5 years, never put a foot wrong, according to DVLA it's sorn at the moment, I currently have a 1995 MK2 which has had some serious TLC.

But this and my '86 XR2 are probably my favourite cars.


----------



## jumanji

My 1961 Volvo PV544, that I unfortunately had to sell on last month.


----------



## grout20

*Bit of a beast those Turbo Maestro's!*



macca666 said:


> John nice montego heres my classic when i picked it up. Still undergoing its resto.....1989 MG Maestro turbo.


Looks like you had a good base to start from, macca.

Good luck with the resto!

John


----------



## 66Rob

jumanji said:


> My 1961 Volvo PV544, that I unfortunately had to sell on last month.


Love it, are they Icelandic plates?


----------



## jumanji

66Rob said:


> Love it, are they Icelandic plates?


Thanks  Nope, Norwegian. Had to sell it as I am moving back to Scotland from Bergen where I have been living the last 4 years. Would have loved to have brought it over with me as they are pretty rare in the uk


----------



## st1965

macca666 said:


> John nice montego heres my classic when i picked it up. Still undergoing its resto.....1989 MG Maestro turbo.


I always wanted 1 of these...very very underated car...love it


----------



## 66Rob

jumanji said:


> Thanks  Nope, Norwegian. Had to sell it as I am moving back to Scotland from Bergen where I have been living the last 4 years. Would have loved to have brought it over with me as they are pretty rare in the uk


Should have realised that but the style looked different.:doublesho

I lived in Harstad for 6mths we had YZ reg plates on our Ford Taurus :thumb:


----------



## jumanji

66Rob said:


> Should have realised that but the style looked different.:doublesho
> 
> I lived in Harstad for 6mths we had YZ reg plates on our Ford Taurus :thumb:


Easy mistake. As with your Taurus, all the newer plates start with two letters like my V40 in the background :thumb:

I'm jealous, I never got the chance to go that far North. Rarely catch a glimpse of the Northern lights here in Bergen


----------



## GeoffS

Here's my pride and joy..


----------



## jumanji

GeoffS said:


> Here's my pride and joy..


Absolutely stunning, mate!!!

I would do unspeakable things to own a mk2 in that condition!


----------



## 66Rob

Cracking Escort you have there.


----------



## ALANSHR

All great cars peeps, you are all very lucky to have some real rarities. Nice work by all.


----------



## macca666

grout20 said:


> Looks like you had a good base to start from, macca.
> 
> Good luck with the resto!
> 
> John


Thanks. It was relatively solid compared to some though still replaced both outer sills, 4 patch repairs on the floor pan, one patch repair on the boot floorpan where it meets the rear panel plus some arch work. Rest is cosmetics so it's getting there if a bit slow.



st1965 said:


> I always wanted 1 of these...very very underated car...love it


Thanks. I'm harking back to my youth owned one for 7 year bought it when I was 21 and still to this day is really the only car I regretted selling


----------



## percymon

Taken me a while to dig the old photos out (on an archive CD !!), but here's my old Saab

bought in late 2005 as a temp runaround for £600, sold 8 weeks later after a 3 stage polish *by hand* for £750 - still miss the quirky thing to this day, even if it did only have a 3 speed auto..


----------



## TonyH38

Yes that Cortina is a real stunner I marvel at its pristine condition, hats off to you.


----------



## TonyH38

Thanks to all the posters showing their superb oldies.


----------



## muchoado

escort love


----------



## ihs0201

Nice looking Saab


----------



## lel

Its filthy so I apologise 

Moody Audi by leslie atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## funkydunk

lel said:


> Its filthy so I apologise
> 
> Moody Audi by leslie atkinson, on Flickr


Oooh that's my new favorite


----------



## Cookies

lel said:


> Its filthy so I apologise
> 
> Moody Audi by leslie atkinson, on Flickr


Mine too. Absolutely love Audis - esp the 80/90 models. The boot lid hinges are a thing of beauty.

Sent from my D6603


----------



## bazz

some great looking oldies guys


----------



## RaceGlazer

*Mine (1990)*

944 Turbo (Typ 952) owned since 2003


----------



## scratcher

Some great cars in this thread.

I've put it up before, but I'll add some more of my Renault 5.
First time it was machine polished... after owning it for 9 years :lol:


----------



## Liam-R32

My first car, H reg 1991 VW Polo GT Coupe'


----------



## AdzC

Thought I'd get in on the action.

This is my 1988 E plate Escort Series 2 RS Turbo with only 50k miles on clock.

It's currently tucked away in a cair-o-port until the good weather arrives (if it does)


----------



## Christian6984

1990 H reg Mini Mayfair


----------



## ciarandeery1




----------



## Mr Gurn

OMG.... there are some absolute STUNNERS in this thread!!!

That baby blue Mk2 escort is a thing of beauty!!!


----------



## Ben_W

The only car of my automotive history that I'd kill to own again....


----------



## Ben_W

Rgk Detailing said:


> Turbo Technics Granada.


Very very rarely does a car give me a hard on. Mission. Accomplished Mr Granada, mission accomplished........If Ford ever did porn, this would have a starring role!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

My other woman.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Ben_W said:


> The only car of my automotive history that I'd kill to own again....


Goodwood?


----------



## Jack R

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Goodwood?


I got a good wood too when I saw that as well:lol:

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Ben_W

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Goodwood?


Yes. Want this car back massively. It's still out there, somewhere. Sornd, but still alive....


----------



## Cookies

Rgk Detailing said:


> Turbo Technics Granada.


That's gorgeous!!! Dunno how I missed that.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## angel1449

Ben_W said:


> Yes. Want this car back massively. It's still out there, somewhere. Sornd, but still alive....


Where theres life theres hope


----------



## enc

rather dated by todays standard but the 'styling' was of its era :doublesho:lol:

these are photoscans from pre digital camera days ....


----------



## enc




----------



## dve4572

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=49739&stc=1&d=1486624739


----------



## SBM

dve4572 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=49739&stc=1&d=1486624739


oooooH Yeah! :argie::thumb:


----------



## Cookies

SBM said:


> oooooH Yeah! :argie::thumb:


That's a very nice integrale, isn't it Ben?

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Jack R

Cookies said:


> That's a very nice integrale, isn't it Ben?
> 
> Sent from my D6603


And still looks like it's just rolled of the production line :thumb:


----------



## SBM

Cookies said:


> That's a very nice integrale, isn't it Ben?
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Oh Jeez yes a proper looker and the grunt, power and sound to match I am sure.:argie::thumb:


----------



## 0-MAT-0

Over 40 years old, with just 32 miles on the clock. Could do with a bit of a clean!!


----------



## rob267

0-MAT-0 said:


> Over 40 years old, with just 32 miles on the clock. Could do with a bit of a clean!!


Wow. Wheres that then buddy?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 0-MAT-0

It's in Cyprus. An old garage that sits in the buffer zone. 

There is 3 in what was the showroom & 20 or so in the underground garage. Quite a surreal place.


----------



## rob267

Thats just amazing. I would love to see that garage. 

Dont want to sound stupid but what is the "buffer zone? "

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_Buffer_Zone_in_Cyprus

The UN patrolled bit between the Greek half and the Turkish half


----------



## 0-MAT-0

Another couple. 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

I think they could of got a few more buttons for the horn on there, I'm not sure four is enough:lol:


----------



## SBM

Its like a "pick your own" site for Car S.O.S!:thumb:


----------

